# Tren a, masteron, prop, anavar cycle advice



## THE-BEAST (Jun 29, 2013)

What up fellas, This is my 4 cycle. I just did a bulking cycle of  test E, EQ,DECA, and Dbol. I went from 185 to 217. the most gains I have ever produced from a cycle.  I am starting a cutting cycle of PROP,MASTERON, PROP, TREN A, AND ANAVAR.  I hate pinning ED.  what do you guys think about EOD with this cycle.  I don't like the acne . I have got a bad case before but didn't this time. but I have heard tren can be bad. I don't want to go overboard with this cycle.  I was going to go with 100mg of all three injectables ED and 60mgs of the (anavar ED split up into 2 doses).  I want to start to get shredded. let me know what you guys think. Should I go up or down on the doses? Ed or EOD?  Acne prevention? How was tren A on your acne And any other advice you guys can lend.. thanks


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

Im very acne prone and tren didnt bother me, very lucky i guess.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't get acne from any aas so I can't speak to that. For your cycle, its personal preference on how often you want to pin. I've done both ways with the same results. Some guys will tell you there's less sides to ed pinning but there's no scientific proof to that, and I honestly haven't felt a difference. Your doses look fine to me. You'll se good results at 50mg ed or 100mg eod and you're at a good starting dose for the var. If it's legit var and not cut with dbol or anything else you shouldn't need to go any higher. A lot of places either skimp out on how much var they actually have capped or they cut it with something else to make it stretch. I have some var now that I know is under dosed and will have to run 90mg to catch a good effect from it. Don't worry, the source isn't around any more and was never affiliated with this board.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 3, 2013)

the last anavar I got was underdosed. just got some from Oly and what a difference.  hard as a rock.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sherk said:


> I don't get acne from any aas so I can't speak to that. For your cycle, its personal preference on how often you want to pin. I've done both ways with the same results. Some guys will tell you there's less sides to ed pinning but there's no scientific proof to that, and I honestly haven't felt a difference. Your doses look fine to me. You'll se good results at 50mg ed or 100mg eod and you're at a good starting dose for the var. If it's legit var and not cut with dbol or anything else you shouldn't need to go any higher. A lot of places either skimp out on how much var they actually have capped or they cut it with something else to make it stretch. I have some var now that I know is under dosed and will have to run 90mg to catch a good effect from it. Don't worry, the source isn't around any more and was never affiliated with this board.



there is scientific data to this based on the half life of the drugs most of the side effects happen when allow your blood levels to raise, drop and ect. I dont know how much more science blood results are, but it is a proven fact that unstable test levels can lead to break outs, similar to how teens break out during puberty and it can also increase estro levels and ect. Keeping a steady blood level is key to AAS period. When you have some AAS with a 36 hour half life and your pinning it eod theres going to be a drop and ect or an oral with an 8-12 hour half life.. Now genetics play the biggest role in this which is also scientifically proven which is how your body will react to AAS... Not trying to be a dick but saying science has nothing to do with it is not true.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 4, 2013)

Tren, Mast, Test Prop - is that a cut stack or separate vials


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 6, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Tren, Mast, Test Prop - is that a cut stack or separate vials


 no its the same thing but separate vials.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 6, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> there is scientific data to this based on the half life of the drugs most of the side effects happen when allow your blood levels to raise, drop and ect. I dont know how much more science blood results are, but it is a proven fact that unstable test levels can lead to break outs, similar to how teens break out during puberty and it can also increase estro levels and ect. Keeping a steady blood level is key to AAS period. When you have some AAS with a 36 hour half life and your pinning it eod theres going to be a drop and ect or an oral with an 8-12 hour half life.. Now genetics play the biggest role in this which is also scientifically proven which is how your body will react to AAS... Not trying to be a dick but saying science has nothing to do with it is not true.


 good looks. you are right about that. I do need to keep the levels more stable. ed is the way to go.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Jul 6, 2013)

Im going to go with 75mgs ed of the tren, prop, and masteron.  that's going to be the safest bet with good results.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 6, 2013)

If you are not planning on constantly upping the dosage then I would recommend to wait with Mast till around week 5-6.
ie


> 1-10 Test/Tren 75/75mg ed
> 5-10 Mast 75mg eED


Then again if you are planning on increasing the dosage throughout the cycle I'd suggest


> 1-4 Test/Tren/Mast 50/50/50mg ed
> 5-6 Test/Tren/Mast 75/75/75mg ed
> 7-10 Test/Tren/Mast 75/100/75mg ed


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

Test P 50mg EOD
Mast P 75mg EOD
Tren A 100mg EOD
Anavar 40-60 mg ed

This will yield the best results with the least sides..if you want to go up bump them just keep the ratios the same...


----------



## ROID (Jul 6, 2013)

What's your bf % ?

Out of the 30+ lbs you gained on your last cycle, the majority is going to be water.

You can accomplish a lot with just test/tren.

 I would leave out the var and mast.EOD injections will work if you don't like pinning


----------

